# Kennt einer diesen See?



## misfits83

Hallo,
ich fahre bald nach norwegen in dieses Ferienhaus,
und frage mich was ich an Gerät mit nehmen sollte.
(Hecht, Forelle, Barsch) #c
Vieleicht kann mir ja einer ein paar Informationen geben.
Im Netz bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus #h;+


----------



## Seele

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Mag ja nicht mecker, sind aber fast bisschen wenig Infos....


----------



## Pumba86

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Ach, den einen See da in Norwegen..


----------



## misfits83

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Verdammt hab ja glat das wichtigste vergessen!

http://www.mach-nordferien.de/ferienhaus-norwegen/lyngdal-23.html


----------



## Angel-Kai

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Hi,

warum schreibst du das in PLZ Bereich 2? Wusste garnicht das wir zu Norwegen gehören!?!? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Shortay

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*



misfits83 schrieb:


> Verdammt hab ja glat das wichtigste vergessen!
> 
> http://www.mach-nordferien.de/ferienhaus-norwegen/lyngdal-23.html


 Jap so klappts jetz bestimmt mit infos


----------



## Bulettenbär

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Aha und der liegt im PLZ-Gebiet 2?#q#q#q#q


----------



## Gardenfly

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Aha und der liegt im PLZ-Gebiet 2?#q#q#q#q



Sieht man doch Ferienhaus Nr. 233


----------



## skally

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

http://map.krak.dk/m/nhtqD
Mal vom andern Satelit geschossen, bissl bessere aufnahmen als mit google earth... (zoom mal raus. norwegen ist einfach geill*sabber*)
Scheint aber auch schwer befischbar zu sein. Laut Map oben sind teile des See`s sumpfig...
Würde es einfach gestalten und Mepp`s in verschied. Farben/Größen mitnehmen, dann kannste auch deine Forelle fangen fall`s die dabei sind!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Angel-Kai

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Kann den Trööt nicht mal ein Admin "nach Norwegen" verschieben!!! :g |rolleyes  #d

Da ist Ihm mit Sicherheit mehr mit geholfen... #c:m


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Ja, mach ich :m


----------



## misfits83

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Hallo,
danke fürs verschieben. 
habe garnicht dran gedacht das es woanders hingehör.
Lese ja auch nur in diesem Bereich. |rolleyes

Danke für das Saterlietenbild! Da kann man ja um einiges mehr erkennen!!

Ich habe es eigentlich mehr so auf Hecht und Co. abgesehen.
Nur alls ich was über den See gesucht habe, habe ich nur welche in der nähe gefunden und da sollen haupsächlich Forellen anzutreffen sein.
Aber echt top wie schnell hir geantwortet wird:m


----------



## misfits83

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

Hallo,
so war nun da.
War schön aber eintönig. Es gab in dem See nur Bachforellen und keine von den 30St. war größer alls 45cm. |rolleyes
Dafür waren die Fjorde echt abwechslungsreich bunte Barsche, Dorsch, Polack, Mefo (Auf Gummi) Köhler.
Und das alles vom Ufer aus |supergri echt der Hammer.
Und in einer Woche Urlaub und 2 Tage angeln.|supergri
Das wird also nicht mein letzer Norwegen Urlaub gewesen sein.
Ach ja Und die landschaft ist echt Wahnsin, aber auch die Straßen. 
Man gewöhnt sich aber drann.:m 
Und alle Fische schwimmen noch für den nächsten!
So noch ein Paar Bilder:


----------



## skally

*AW: Kennt einer diesen See?*

hey,

petri+Danke für den Bericht+Foto`s!
45cm Bafo. Das doch schon kapitale größe für norwegische Bergseen. ;D
Höhe Lofoten hatten wir uns ueber jede ueber 20cm riesig gefreut! 

Muss auch ma wieder hin, wenn man wieder mal die Landschaft sieht.. :-(

Beste Grüße


----------

